# Pandora- skips, pops, clicks.



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it just me or does the new Pandora suck. It just makes popping and clicking sounds practically nonstop. I tried going back to previous versions even 1.3 and still does it. Why?! Anybody else have this problem?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried pandora a few months back for the first time, i had nothing but problems. I've seen a ton of people on my fb complaining about it. Works great on my tv, sucks on my dx.


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

I am on Pandora 1.5.14 with the network audio quality set on High and I have no sound issues.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

for me it sucks on both wifi and 3G


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

Try Jango its so much better then Pandora and never really had a problem with it. The best part its %100 free and no ads.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

alfadon said:


> Try Jango its so much better then Pandora and never really had a problem with it. The best part its %100 free and no ads.


I'll give it a shot. I like Pandora for the Comedy Station though


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

alfadon said:


> Try Jango its so much better then Pandora and never really had a problem with it. The best part its %100 free and no ads.


You've never had any problems with it? It's not as bad as the pandora app but it's riddled with it's own share of issues. Up until about a month or so ago they were putting out releases that consistently added more and more problems though it seems to have stabilized now.

However I would still reccomend it over pandora any day.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jango is out. I couldn't even signup.it just kicks me out

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

> You've never had any problems with it? It's not as bad as the pandora app but it's riddled with it's own share of issues. Up until about a month or so ago they were putting out releases that consistently added more and more problems though it seems to have stabilized now.
> 
> However I would still reccomend it over pandora any day.


Nothing major. Other then the occasional cut out and may crash once in a blue moon. But that happened with Pandora alot more then Jango.



Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Jango is out. I couldn't even signup.it just kicks me out
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Try to sign up on there website. jango.com


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well they don't have a comedy station which is really the main reason y I use Pandora. So ill pass. Thanks for the suggestion

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I would get pops and clicks when I was on CM7. Not as many with CM9, but none with stock GB on my DroidX. I think its software in the ROM. Not sure if you are on a ROM or not though.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

alfadon said:


> Nothing major. Other then the occasional cut out and may crash once in a blue moon. But that happened with Pandora alot more then Jango.
> 
> Try to sign up on there website. jango.com


Sounds like you are lucky then...or I am unlucky...

The worse was whenever it came up with one of their "independant" bands it would start skipping automatically several songs before finally settling on a song that was not only not one of the independant but did not match the name displayed. In the last couple versions it rarely does that any more but still gets buggy whenever one of those come up. Most of the time I would just quit and relaunch the app as soon as the asinine sound bite announcing one comes up.


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have to say, I have no issues with Pandora at all. Plays beautifully. I hook it up to my car stereo whenever i'm on the road. Have it hooked up to my home stereo right now. No issues.

For what it's worth I'm on Wizard's latest MIUI release.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

dtroup64 said:


> Have to say, I have no issues with Pandora at all. Plays beautifully. I hook it up to my car stereo whenever i'm on the road. Have it hooked up to my home stereo right now. No issues.
> 
> For what it's worth I'm on Wizard's latest MIUI release.


 I am also on his latest release. Do you have the latest version of Pandora? Do you have High Quality in the Settings checked?


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes on both accounts


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pandora fixed itself for me

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if they are even comparable but Tune In Radio Pro is on sale for $.49.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ill just stick with Pandora. Its by far my Favorite. Pandora works great now. Thank anyway Bob


----------

